# 1,291 Adverse " Events " (SIDE EFFECTS) listed in just released Pfizer Documents....Look and see if you've had one or more !!!!!



## thirteenknots

pfizer-doc-5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf (childrenshealthdefense.org)


----------

